# Does Large blocks every surge?



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Just recently bought an SUV and was wondering if large blocks surge often or if not. Seems like most large blocks are 4.5 hours for $81. I'm in the Chicago market


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

All I can say is that out of Southern California, I have not seen any of the large blocks go to an increased rate. My thought is they are designed for basically the mid-day time frame and if not taken end up being later regular short blocks.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> All I can say is that out of Southern California, I have not seen any of the large blocks go to an increased rate. My thought is they are designed for basically the mid-day time frame and if not taken end up being later regular short blocks.


That's what I thought, because only evening (5pm+) surge regularly.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> Just recently bought an SUV and was wondering if large blocks surge often or if not. Seems like most large blocks are 4.5 hours for $81. I'm in the Chicago market


I hardly ever see it surging in the PHL area. Large blocks are pretty new here so I guess there are enough drivers who treat anything over $72 as a surge.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

they do if none takes them at least in Dallas


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> All I can say is that out of Southern California, I have not seen any of the large blocks go to an increased rate. My thought is they are designed for basically the mid-day time frame and if not taken end up being later regular short blocks.


Depends which warehouse is near you, some surge occasionally , one that very very rarely surge is Morton Grove,


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

On holidays or if the weather is bad. Otherwise not often.


----------



## Bossbaby1 (Jun 21, 2019)

I think they are phasing our standard routes and only offering large vehicle blocks. So it’s nice you got an SUV. I had my charger in for a whole week nothing showed, put in my van and a weeks worth of blocks showed up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You put a van on and you get reserved blocks for a couple weeks then it goes back to normal. They still have mostly 3-4 hour afternoon routes which are sometimes just underpaid 5 hour routes.


----------



## Bossbaby1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Here in Indy there are no 3 hour blocks anymore they are all 4 hours and above. They have completely got rid of the 3 hours.

I just don't pick anymore.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Bossbaby1 said:


> Here in Indy there are no 3 hour blocks anymore they are all 4 hours and above. They have completely got rid of the 3 hours.
> 
> I just don't pick anymore.


They did not get rid of them, they found enough people with large vehicles to do the large blocks.


----------



## Bossbaby1 (Jun 21, 2019)

???? You literally just said what I said. All blocks are 4 hours now which are for the large vehicles /blocks. There are literally no more 3 hours blocks. For me that’s cool bc I have a standard and large vehicle. I just need to do better and log on when they are available.


----------

